# Putting the Squeeze on Fat Cells



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Putting the Squeeze on Fat Cells ScienceDaily – From fad diets to exercise programs, Americans continue to fight the battle of the bulge. Now they’ll have help from recent Tel Aviv University research that has developed a new method to look at how fat cells — which produce the fat in our bodies — respond [...]

*Read More...*


----------

